# 2020 Trek Boone -- Tire Clearance



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

This bike comes out of the factory with 700x32 tire sizing. Has anyone fitted on 700x35 or even 700x38, which is the claimed maximum clearance? Any issues with the 35s or 38s?


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

zosocane said:


> This bike comes out of the factory with 700x32 tire sizing. Has anyone fitted on 700x35 or even 700x38, which is the claimed maximum clearance? Any issues with the 35s or 38s?


No issues with 700 x 35 Bontrager GR1 Team Issue. Haven't tried anything wider.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Check-out this post featuring Emelio700's super-sweet 2020 Domane build for your answer.


----------

